
The Unusual $1.3B Former Unicorn Where Executives Hate Money - jkuria
https://capitalandgrowth.org/answers/Article/3153015/The-Unusual-1-3-Billion-Former-Unicorn-Where-Executives-Hate-Money
======
surround
This isn’t 2005. The only websites that use the “Norton security seal” and the
“5-star Trustpilot rating” are scam websites. The “guaranteed authenticity”
seal makes things worse.

I agree that users shouldn’t be forced to sign up to browse the website, but
other than that, it seems the advice this article gives is to scream YOU ARE
SAVING MONEY!!1 This is a _luxury_ brand. All of the proposed changes makes
the brand seem low-quality.

Side note: the title of this article is clickbait. Mods, please change the
title to “How The RealReal could increase revenue from their website” or
something similar.

~~~
jkuria
The Op here. In CRO we always take the approach that no one knows anything and
test everything. But we usually start with what has demonstrably worked, as
proven by statistically significant tests. The Trust Pilot is their actual
rating, which is favorable. Why not show it? It is likely to sway new users.
Do consumers check review sites before buying? If they didn't all the review
sites would not be thriving.

Yes, it is a luxury brand but their promise is luxury for a steal. That is the
premise of the site. Why not reinforce it at the point of purchase? For me
this would be worth testing.

As for the Norton Seal, original research in 2016 shows that:

"Females were significantly more likely to trust the Norton security seal"

"35.6% of participants voted for Norton’s antivirus seal."

"Participants showed no preference between trust seals and SSL seals but did
show a preference for antivirus companies (possibly due to their familiarity
with them)."

source: [https://cxl.com/research-study/trust-
seals/](https://cxl.com/research-study/trust-seals/)

